# PDF in JPG umwandeln



## Sixty (31. März 2009)

Hi,

möchte ein PDF in ein JPG umwandeln. Klappt leider nicht.

_Hiermit hab ich es versucht:_

http://www.qoppa.com/pdfimages/jpiindex.html 

_Hier mein Quellcode:_


```
import java.io.IOException;
import java.net.URL;

import com.qoppa.pdfImages.PDFDocument;
import com.qoppa.pdf.PDFException;

public class Pdf_to_Jpeg {

    public Pdf_to_Jpeg() throws PDFException {

    }

    public void CreateJPEG() throws PDFException, IOException {

        PDFDocument pdfDoc = new PDFDocument (new URL("http://www.cyrox-design.de/plan.pdf"), null); // URL stimmt

        for (int count = 0; count < pdfDoc.getPageCount(); ++count) {
            pdfDoc.savePageAsJPEG(0, "c:\\somefile.jpg",150,0.80f);
        }
    }

    public static void main(String[] args) throws PDFException, IOException {
        Pdf_to_Jpeg aa = new Pdf_to_Jpeg();
        aa.CreateJPEG();

    }

}
```


----------



## zeja (1. April 2009)

Bekommst du eine Fehlermeldung oder geht es einfach nicht?

Gibt dir getPageCount überhaupt etwas zurück?

Bitte halte dich an die Java-Coding-Conventions. Methodennamen klein und immer CamelCase und keine Unterstriche.


----------



## Sixty (1. April 2009)

Hi und danke für deine Antwort.

Bekomme folgende Exception:

Exception in thread "main" java.lang.VerifyError: (class: com/qoppa/k/b, method: void signature: ()Lcom/qoppa/pdf/d/i Incompatible argument to function
	at com.qoppa.pdfImages.PDFDocument.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at Pdf.createJPEG(Pdf.java:22)
	at Pdf.main(Pdf.java:31)


----------



## MiMi (1. April 2009)

Hast du es schon mal mit ner PDF datei auf deinem PC probiert? Weil beim kopieren
http://www.qoppa.com/pdfimages/guide/sourcesamples/PDFToJPEGs.java
kann man ja nix falsch machen


----------



## Sixty (1. April 2009)

Ja habe ich. Der selbe Fehler tritt auf.


----------



## MiMi (2. April 2009)

Hast du dann auch geschaut ob pdfDoc ueberhaupt erstellt wird, also nicht NULL ist und dann wie schon gesagt wurde ob pdfDoc.getPageCount() ueberhaupt etwas zurueckgibt?

Ich kann auch net sehen wo genau der Fehler auftritt, also bei welcher Zeile.


----------

